# [RISOLTO]Discrepanze nello spazio libero di una partizione

## nearthesoul

Ho una partizione root di tipo reiserfs pari a 30gb. Lo spazio libero dichiarato dal comando df è di circa 2gb. Se misuro lo spazio occupato (tramite konqueror ad esempio) da tutte le cartelle nella root (escluse ovviamente home proc e dev) esso è pari 8gb da cui si deduce che lo spazio libero è 22 gb !!??!!?? Cosa sta succedendo???Last edited by nearthesoul on Sun Dec 06, 2009 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## gutter

Posta per favore l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```

du -sh /

df -h

```

----------

## nearthesoul

"du -sh /" produce il seguente output:

```

du: cannot access `/proc/5470/task/5470/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `/proc/5470/task/5470/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `/proc/5470/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `/proc/5470/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

210G    /

```

"df -h" produce il seguente output:

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3              30G   28G  2.2G  93% /

udev                   10M  140K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda4              69G   52G   18G  75% /home

/dev/sda1             147G   41G  106G  28% /media/windows

/dev/sda2             222G   91G  131G  42% /media/multimedia

```

Grazie

----------

## ciro64

Prova anche a vedere cosa ti dice

```
# ls -lh /
```

In alto dovresti ritrovare gli 8 GB di cui parlavi in principio.

(ovvero dovrebbe equivalere a quanto riportato da file manager selezionando tuttle le directory ed i files "graficamente" presenti nella tua directory root).

nota che ogni subdirectory ("cartella") viene considerata di 4 KiB quindi non viene calcolato il "contenuto" in modo "ricorsivo".

Spero non essermi espresso troppo male.

Ciao.

----------

## xdarma

 *nearthesoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "df -h" produce il seguente output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La partizione principale è piena.

Forse hai molti sorgenti e/o pacchetti, prova a misurarli con:

du -sh /usr/portage

du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles

Se hai installato alcuni giochi controlla anche /opt.

Anche i log possono occupare molto spazio in /var/log, ma puoi usare logrotate.

Anche /tmp si "riempie" se non ne hai abilitato la pulizia in fase di boot.

Esistono anche tmpwatch e tmpreaper per mantenere "snelle" /tmp e altre directory.

----------

## nearthesoul

Ecco le dimensioni di tutte le cartelle della mia root (ciascuna ottenuta con "du -sh percorso")

```

6.4M    bin/

12M     boot/

140K    dev/

20M     etc/

N.A.    home/

N.A.    lib/

4.5M    lib32/

26M     lib64/

N.A.    media/

234M    opt/

N.A.    proc/

710M    root/

11M     sbin/

44K     tmp/

6.4G    usr/

885M    var/

```

Lo somma delle dimensioni occupate da ciascuna cartella è ben lontana da 28G. Che debba usare qualche utility tipo reiserfsck?

----------

## Scen

Prova così:

da utente root esegui:

```

cd /

du -skx * | sort -n

```

col secondo comando avrai un output con dimensioni in kilobyte, ordinato in modo ascendente, per capire meglio dove viene occupato maggiormente lo spazio

----------

## nearthesoul

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Prova così:
> 
> da utente root esegui:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco l'output che ottengo

```

du: cannot access `proc/8573/task/8573/fdinfo/8': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9411/task/9411/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9411/task/9411/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9411/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9411/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

0       lib

0       proc

0       sys

8       tmp

140     dev

4570    lib32

6520    bin

10726   sbin

11422   boot

19493   etc

26155   lib64

238892  opt

733557  root

893736  var

6703796 usr

23060876        media

55441014        home

```

Eccone uno più leggibile aggiungendo l'opzione h

```

du: cannot access `proc/8573/task/8573/fd/8': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9506/task/9506/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9506/task/9506/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9506/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `proc/9506/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

0       lib

0       proc

0       sys

3.8M    tmp

4.5M    lib32

6.4G    usr

6.4M    bin

11M     sbin

12M     boot

20M     etc

22G     media

26M     lib64

53G     home

140K    dev

234M    opt

717M    root

873M    var

```

Qui siamo punto e d'accapo. Ad ogni modo grazie a tutti per la disponibilità

----------

## nearthesoul

Ho risolto!!! In /media/backup c'andava a finire roba di cui non tenevo conto!!! Sono stato poco attento   :Rolling Eyes:  ! Grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## xdarma

 *nearthesoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 22G     media
> ...

 

22G sotto /media potrebbero essere un refuso, smonta tutto quello che è agganciato a /media e poi con ls -aFl /media controlla che la directory sia effettivamente vuota.

Secondo me troverai 22G di dati che credevi di aver copiato sulle partizioni sda1 o sda2.

EDIT: ops, sono arrivato tardi e hai già risolto

----------

